# Army Ranger Dies of Natural Causes..



## dknob (May 30, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News%20Archive/2010/May/100530-01.html

RIP Ranger Lacerda!


FORT BENNING, GA (USASOC News Service, May 30, 2010) – A U.S. Army Ranger assigned to the 75th Ranger Regiment died as a result of complications due to a spontaneous brain aneurysm on May 29.


Staff Sgt. Pedro Brandao Lacerda
Staff Sgt. Pedro Brandao Lacerda, a Ranger Assessment and Selection Program (RASP) instructor with the Regimental Special Troops Battalion (RSTB) at Fort Benning was leading a squad size element of RASP students through physical training on May 28 when he collapsed.  He was taken immediately to Martin Army Community Hospital, placed on life support and transferred to Columbus Regional Medical Center, where he later died.

Lacerda was born Aug. 11, 1979, and enlisted in the U.S. Army in November 2005 from Knoxville, Tenn. He completed One Station Unit Training, Basic Airborne Training, the Ranger Indoctrination Program at Fort Benning and was assigned to 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. There he served as an assistant machine gunner, machine gunner, squad automatic weapon gunner, gun team leader and team leader. In October 2008, Lacerda moved to RSTB to serve as an instructor for new Rangers to the 75th Ranger Regiment.

He has deployed three times in support of the Global War on Terror; twice to Iraq and once to Afghanistan.

“Staff Sgt. Lacerda was loved by all and considered the most lethal man in the Regiment with his hands. As an instructor in our Ranger Assessment and Selection Program, he was instrumental in developing Rangers,” said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, Commander, 75th Ranger Regiment. “He was instrumental in the 75th Ranger Regiment’s and Army’s Combatives program. His contributions and legacy to the 75th Ranger Regiment will live on in the hundreds of Rangers he trained.”

Lacerda was part of the first U.S. Army team to compete in the Pan American Jiu Jitsu Championships in Irvine, Calif., last month where he won his first-round match.  Prior to joining the Army, Lacerda competed in the games and won the gold in 1998, 1999 and 2002. He also captured the welterweight title at the 2009 All-Army Combatives Championship on Fort Benning and was instrumental to the development of the 75th Ranger Regiment and Army combatives programs.

“Staff Sergeant Lacerda was a hard core Ranger and an All – Army combatives champion, yet also was the nicest guy you ever met,” said Lt. Col. Brian Eifler, Regimental Special Troops Battalion Commander, 75th Ranger Regiment. “We are all going to miss him.”
Lacerda’s military education includes the Basic Airborne Course, Ranger Indoctrination Training, the U.S. Army Ranger Course, Warrior Leader Course and Combatives—Levels 1, 2 and 3.

Lacerda’s awards and decorations include the Ranger Tab, Combat Infantryman’s Badge, Parachutist’s Badge. He has also been awarded the Joint Service Commendation Medal, Army Commendation Medal with one oak leaf cluster, Army Achievement Medal, Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan campaign Medal with combat star, Iraq Campaign Medal with combat star, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, and the Army Service Ribbon.  He will be posthumously awarded with the Army Meritorious Service Medal.

Lacerda, a native of Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, is survived by his wife Marina B. Lacerda, his children Yasmin and Pepe, his father Pedro Lacerda, his brother Marcelo Lacerda and his sister Tatina Lacerda; all of Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.

Funeral arrangements are pending at this time.
--usasoc--


----------



## Dame (May 30, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## 0699 (May 30, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 30, 2010)

Damn, Rest in Peace brother


----------



## Chopstick (May 30, 2010)

RIP.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## metalmom (May 30, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger!!! Condolences to loved ones!


----------



## Scotth (May 30, 2010)

Damn Shame.

RIP Ranger.


----------



## SF4ever (May 30, 2010)

May God bless this warrior's family and friends. It is never easy losing a brother in arms. Rest in Peace.


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Muppet (May 30, 2010)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## Vegas (May 31, 2010)

RIP RANGER... U WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN


----------



## elle (May 31, 2010)

Rest In Peace, prayers to his young family and friends.


----------



## Gypsy (May 31, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## 08steeda (May 31, 2010)

Rest Well Warrior! Your Legacy will live on! Blessings to all you left behind!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't consider a brain aneurysm as being natural....  RIP!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2010)

RIP, Ranger.


----------



## jtprgr375 (May 31, 2010)

RIP Ranger Buddy. You will be sorely missed! RLTW!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 1, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger, your watch is over.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 1, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue skies...


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 1, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 1, 2010)

RIP brother


----------



## tova (Jun 2, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

